# how old do rbp's have to be to breed?



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a rb thats about 8 months old and its in with another rb. Also both of them are siting in the same corner alot. They have created what looks like a it might become a nest. Need some help here.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

They usually dont become sexually mature until 6" and up. How big are they?


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

The big one is 8" and about 2 years old. The other is probably 5" and like i said about 8 months old, he/she seems to have grown a lil slower than some of my other p's.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this was a answer that was given alittle while back by judazzz the forum mod







and pretty much sums it up to a tee :nod:

I think they need to be about 18 months (give or take a few months) - I don't think size really matters, since it's about being sexually mature, and it's not size that determines that, but hormones, etc... Growth rate is too much dependant on tank circumstances (water quality/chemistry, diet, stress levels, etc.), so I don't think it's one of the determining factors.


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

So basicly the lil one isnt or shouldnt be mature enough to breed yet?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well i have to males that are just over five inches so anything could happen providing that they are physically ready, sexually matured, size can vary!! if you see signs like turning darker in color, blowing nests, then there is a good chance that they might start spawning for you. watch closely after water changes this is when they like to breed. but it might take some time yet so be patient.....

good luck


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

Alrite, I'll keep a close eye on these guys.


----------

